# Orange seam pleco



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a picture of my orange seam now that he's out and about more often. This guy is a poop machine like none other!!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are a couple action shots!



















And my texas decided to investigate


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

No pleco love? :-?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

You have a great looking pleco. Does he eat a lot of the algae? Or mostly just munches on the drift wood and wait for you to feed the tank? I can see all the waste on the white substrate. My tank with a pleco has pretty good filtration with a few dead spots behind decorations; this works out well as most the waste gets pushed to the hidden dead spots making it easy to vacuum during water changes. If possible you might want to mess with you filtration/decorations to create a similar situation.

Your "Texas" looks great; one of my favorite fish. How big is he?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks matt, the pleco is about 4-4.5" and eats a lot of algae (haven't seen any in the tank since I introduced him, abd there was some before hand) and he munches on the DW too. I vacuum about a gallon of water out daily to get rid of the poo (it settles in 2 spots).

The carpintis is about 3.5-4", and is an awesome fish


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Fab looking pleco, havnt spoken to you recently since your last tank split, looks like you have yourself a 55gal back up and running which is great to here. Glade your back in business again!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

HawkinsStu said:


> Fab looking pleco, havnt spoken to you recently since your last tank split, looks like you have yourself a 55gal back up and running which is great to here. Glade your back in business again!


Thanks! Yeah since it split I cleaned and fixed up a 55 that I got for free (the tank itself is 28 years old) and have the stock list in my sig in it. Really nice to have something running again... Here's a link to the "build"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=230192


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Hawkins - whats new with your tank?? I've since the last post lost 2 tiger barbs, so will be QTing about 3 more and adding them back in soon, as they're bickering a lot more with fewer numbers now


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Hawkins - whats new with your tank?? I've since the last post lost 2 tiger barbs, so will be QTing about 3 more and adding them back in soon, as they're bickering a lot more with fewer numbers now


Ooooo you want an update well here you go, since June of this year:

June both oscars became unwell, dont know why but none of the other fish were effected, stopped eating and went very very dark. End of June i was going on holiday, Tom the bigger one was getting better and eating but Jerry went out into the shed into a plastic box with anti biotics (expecting him to die). whist on holiday the person who was looking after them reported Tom died but Jerry was ok and got better by the time i got back. Bloody gutted i was.

Here is a photo of Jerry last month must take some better ones now he better:









Since Tom's passing i went out and got myself 2 sev's big one at 8 inchs and a smaller one at 3-4 they were not cheap! Big one had a rough life before but after a month he was looking good!!! Sadly last weekend on riday night he fed fine but by the time i woke up saturday he was dead also, that was within 12 hours, not a mark on him.

More annoyed about this one as i didnt have a chance to treat him, and he was starting to look stunning!!

Picture of the big one before he passed: (must see this phot expanded, great detail)









Smaller one thats growing:









So now in my 550ltr i have 1 oscar, 1 sev, my L114 pleco, 2 pictur catfish and 5 danios.

I have also taken up a project to have a fish room in the garden to hold 1,500 ltrs of water (couple of 4 and 3 fts) where i will have a number of discus groups for breeding.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

**** man, sorry to hear about Tom and the sev. Good to hear that Jerry has gotten better and is happy again! What a beastly tank! I'm in the process of possibly growing out one of my last 3 remaining female cons from my convict pair that both died after I took them back to the LFS in march... Kind of feel obligated to carry on their genes


----------

